# crystal meth



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

pink diamond braid and chartreuse krystal flash size 10.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

orange meth yum yum!! guess this is a very controversial fly! on 2 other forums people screamed at me for naming this fly after the most destructive drug there is. problem is I didn't name the thing! haha!!!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice!

Can I have some?  lol. I want to catch a steelhead so bad, but 5 wt rod with 4 lb test leader could pose an issue.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

thanks. have you ever tried for steelhead? you don't have to have a expensive rod. if ya got 80 bux get a 8wt cabelas 3 forks combo. you get the line reel fly line and backing all for 80 bux plus shipping.


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

Clayton,the 5 wt is not your handicap. Ditch the 4lb(I never use 4lb for anything) and bump up to some 3x tippet and you'll be good to gne of my favorite single hand rods for steel is a 10' 5wt,TC1


----------

